# Horse acts herd bound when trail gets out of sight



## n2drafts93 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi, I have a draft cross that is basically bombproof. I trail ride her alone and with friends depending on whos riding at the time I plan to ride. When we go out alone my mare is calm and everything is good. when we go out with other riders, my mare is fine as long as the rest of the trail stays in sight/close. Yesterday, I took her out with one other person and the girl said hey we are gonna trot for a bit (just giving me a heads up since she was the leader) my horse is very out of shape and I didnt really want to pick up the pace at this point because she was already tired, but when the other girl got a ways ahead of us my mare went nuts! (jigging, trotting, rearing) How do I fix this other than making her walk instead of try to catch up?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lateral movements, circles, turns on forehand and haunches. Whatever you do, don't pull back on the reins (is that how the rearing started?) but instead urge her forward but into a direction other than where the mare is going. If it's a narrow trail, best thing to do would be to leg yield to the left, then to the right, then to the left, then to the right, etc. Also if she knows shoulder-in put her in shoulder in to the left... then to the right...

Then if she's good, let her continue forward but ask for a slight bend like you're riding a circle, then change bend slowly so she doesn't fall apart and continue on until you catch up with your friend. Then, see if you can have a chance to lead for awhile and just work on her listening to your leadership.

But whatever you do, pulling back or forcing to stop and backing up may not work in this situation.


----------



## n2drafts93 (Apr 13, 2015)

I will definitely have to try this next time. I just held her back because honestly this was the first time she had ever been so bad. Normally she will just "prance" but yesteday she was feeling extra frisky I guess... Thanks


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just be sure that you remain calm and focused on keeping her focused. 

She's a herd animal so naturally wants to be with her herd. However that herd should also include you. 

A side note though, horses tend to move more readily forward out on trails, and with other horses around.


----------



## n2drafts93 (Apr 13, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Just be sure that you remain calm and focused on keeping her focused.
> 
> She's a herd animal so naturally wants to be with her herd. However that herd should also include you.
> 
> A side note though, horses tend to move more readily forward out on trails, and with other horses around.


 
I feel like I was calm yesterday, more frustrated than anything but I tried my hardest not to let her feel my frustration. The situation was just weird because we go out alone all the time and go from galloping through an open field back to walking or jogging on a very loose floppy rein.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

n2drafts93 said:


> I feel like I was calm yesterday, more frustrated than anything but I tried my hardest not to let her feel my frustration. The situation was just weird because we go out alone all the time and go from galloping through an open field back to walking or jogging on a very loose floppy rein.


Do you ever notice her acting more flustered or sensitive around other horses in other situations?

She may have a touch of buddy sourness, due to herd mentality. My boy (4 years ago) would completely change when a horse entered the ring and especially changed when a horse left the ring. He'd try and follow them out in any way he could, he would call to them, it was a huge ordeal. 

We just worked on staying focused on working and when he was good he'd get a nice walking break. If not, back to work.


----------



## n2drafts93 (Apr 13, 2015)

No only on trail. She actually leaves the herd to come find me in the field when she hears me calling. (yet another reason this whole thing is so frustrating!) Also, when we are doing ring work she could care less if we are alone or have someone wih us. Its only on trail and its not until the horse gets farther away from us or we lose sight of the horse infront of us.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

You're not alone. Hondo has the same problem. Your post could have been mine. I think you've got some good advice above. Get his mind solidly on you and keep it there by having him do stuff you ask.

When the fear sets in as the other horses disappear, it seems the longer he has his mind on that the more fearful he becomes.

Haven't ridden with anybody for months now but by October I should see if my plan works.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

There might also be a bit of competitiveness going on. Both of the horses I've owned didn't like to be left behind. If the others were trotting/cantering, they wanted to keep up. OTOH, they had no problem trotting/cantering well ahead of the group, or even walking away if the others were just standing around. One of the mysteries of horse psychology, I guess. Maybe if they're in front, they think they're the leader, and it's up to the others to keep up


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I once rode a mare in company of her "frenemy" - they hated each other and faught all the time. We went on a rather long trail ride, aprox 40km. Further we got, closer they tried to stay to each other. At one point we got separated and I had to keep the mare from following. Well, cue hysterics, crow hopping and all. Tried a circle, almost rearing as soon as I gave aids to change direction. Tried leg yields, almost rearing. Any aid which changed direction in the slightest resulted in a bad reaction. I just had to give in but by that time it was safe for us to follow the other mare. Anyhow, as soon as we got back to the stable they started fighting again. Just shows you how strong that herd instinct is.

I have no advice for you, unfortunately - I didn't manage to reign her in, just slow her down a bit. And managed to give myself a fright.


----------

